# Cost of importing car



## Bevv74 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi there, hope to be moving to Spain within the next year. We are bringing our dogs so wanted to buy a left hand drive Transporter Multivan in the UK and drive it over and keep. Does anyone have a rough idea of how much taxes would be to register it in Spain. I expect the vehicle will be around £16,000. If i have posted this in the wrong place then apologies!

Thanks


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Bevv74 said:


> Hi there, hope to be moving to Spain within the next year. We are bringing our dogs so wanted to buy a left hand drive Transporter Multivan in the UK and drive it over and keep. Does anyone have a rough idea of how much taxes would be to register it in Spain. I expect the vehicle will be around £16,000. If i have posted this in the wrong place then apologies!
> 
> Thanks


If you are in the Uk you would be advised to move over before the end of Dec 2020. After that you will (or may depending if the Uk gets a licence exchange agreed) have to take a Spanish driving test. 

Cant help with the vehicle sorry


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Commercial vehicles can be quite problematic to import, unlike private cars they rarely have a European wide Certificte of Conformity which is the key document.

They are also subject to more frequent ITV tests for emissions.

If you're talking about buying new, and assuming there is a variant sold here, then you can order to Spanish spec,


----------



## Bevv74 (Jun 15, 2020)

MataMata said:


> Commercial vehicles can be quite problematic to import, unlike private cars they rarely have a European wide Certificte of Conformity which is the key document.
> 
> They are also subject to more frequent ITV tests for emissions.
> 
> If you're talking about buying new, and assuming there is a variant sold here, then you can order to Spanish spec,



Thank you. I expect to buy either a French or Spanish variant in the uk. We will want to keep the vehicle permanently so will double check when purchasing what spec it is.

Thank you for sharing your knowledge. Our main car will be bought from the dealership out there. 

Should be ok if we miss the brexit deadline as we both should qualify on the outside EU criteria to become a resident 🤞🏼


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

A LHD van should not have any real problems, a RHD van cannot be rematriculated - period. Costs allow 1,000€ plus headlights and rear lights must confirm. Currently too busy to give full answer but give me 48 hours 

You will have 60 days from the date you sign on the padron to rematriculate without paying taxes so long as you have owned the vehicle for a year 

Davexf


----------



## Bevv74 (Jun 15, 2020)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> A LHD van should not have any real problems, a RHD van cannot be rematriculated - period. Costs allow 1,000€ plus headlights and rear lights must confirm. Currently too busy to give full answer but give me 48 hours
> 
> ...


Thanks Davexf 👍🏼 Very grateful x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bevv74 said:


> Commercial vehicles can be quite problematic to import, unlike private cars they rarely have a European wide Certificte of Conformity which is the key document.
> They are also subject to more frequent ITV tests for emissions.
> If you're talking about buying new, and assuming there is a variant sold here, then you can order to Spanish spec
> 
> ...



I bought a Spanish plated LandRover from a UK left-hand drive specialist based in Basingstoke. The company delivered the vehicle to me in , for a very reasonable fee, where I was living at the time and helped me through the process of transferring ownership when I drove down to Spain with my dog. The transfer process here cost me under 200 euros as the previous owner hadn't deregistered the vehicle when she returned to the UK from Mallorca.
Can't remember the Company name...Left Hand Drive Centre?? Based in Basingstoke and give excellent service. I kept the Discovery for ten trouble-free years and sold it here for a good price.


Out of interest...what are the 'outside the EU criteria' you mention?


----------



## Bevv74 (Jun 15, 2020)

mrypg9 said:


> I bought a Spanish plated LandRover from a UK left-hand drive specialist based in Basingstoke. The company delivered the vehicle to me in , for a very reasonable fee, where I was living at the time and helped me through the process of transferring ownership when I drove down to Spain with my dog. The transfer process here cost me under 200 euros as the previous owner hadn't deregistered the vehicle when she returned to the UK from Mallorca.
> Can't remember the Company name...Left Hand Drive Centre?? Based in Basingstoke and give excellent service. I kept the Discovery for ten trouble-free years and sold it here for a good price.
> 
> 
> Out of interest...what are the 'outside the EU criteria' you mention?



They need things like bank statements with a certain amount of cash each. I think it was 60k along with a health certificate. I think they need to make sure you won’t need to use their healthcare or need social support. We would use a spanish lawyer to do that for us. Going to look for a solicitor next time we are good to go straight away. 

Yeah we have looked on their website. That’s a really good idea about getting them to sort it over here. Ideally we would like to have the car in the uk instead of having it delivered there. 
Thanks x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bevv74 said:


> They need things like bank statements with a certain amount of cash each. I think it was 60k along with a health certificate. I think they need to make sure you won’t need to use their healthcare or need social support. We would use a spanish lawyer to do that for us. Going to look for a solicitor next time we are good to go straight away.
> 
> Yeah we have looked on their website. That’s a really good idea about getting them to sort it over here. Ideally we would like to have the car in the uk instead of having it delivered there.
> Thanks x


Are you talking about a non-lucrative visa for a non-EU citizen?

At the moment the financial requirement is about 32.000€ annual income for a couple, plus health insurance with no co-pay.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Why "import" a car, they do have them here already.


----------



## Bevv74 (Jun 15, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> Bevv74 said:
> 
> 
> > They need things like bank statements with a certain amount of cash each. I think it was 60k along with a health certificate. I think they need to make sure you won’t need to use their healthcare or need social support. We would use a spanish lawyer to do that for us. Going to look for a solicitor next time we are good to go straight away.
> ...


Yes. That’s the one! We definitely fit the brief. We are hoping to slip in just before the cut off! Thank you x


----------



## Bevv74 (Jun 15, 2020)

baldilocks said:


> Why "import" a car, they do have them here already.


Hi,

We don’t really want to drive it from Spain then back again. Dogs can’t fly or go on long ferry ride so was going to drive all the way down from Calais x


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Bevv74 said:


> Thanks Davexf 👍🏼 Very grateful x


Hola 

A Ficha technical if you don't have a certificate of European conformity is about 120€ 
The special import ITV test again about 120€ 
The Hacienda will want a percentage of their perceived value unless the car is imported as part of your goods and chattels and you have owned it for at least a year. 
The Ayuntamiento will want the "road tax" which for a large car could possibly be 250€ 
Then Trafico will complete the process for 90€ 

Davexf


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Bevv74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We don’t really want to drive it from Spain then back again. Dogs can’t fly or go on long ferry ride so was going to drive all the way down from Calais x


But they can go on a ferry, Brittany ferries have pet friendly cabins. We have one for the us n the cat when we come over in August. 

The drive through france adds a day at least to your travels (I drive over 1000 miles a week, so for me its not a problem). The ferry takes 24 hours and you can do it in comfort.

We will have a one way hire van, for our stuff, the cat and the snake.
Leaving Portsmouth on Aug 19th, Bilbao Aug 20th and then a 500mile drive to the flat.

Just my 2c


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bevv74 said:


> They need things like bank statements with a certain amount of cash each. I think it was 60k along with a health certificate. I think they need to make sure you won’t need to use their healthcare or need social support. We would use a spanish lawyer to do that for us. Going to look for a solicitor next time we are good to go straight away.
> 
> Yeah we have looked on their website. That’s a really good idea about getting them to sort it over here. Ideally we would like to have the car in the uk instead of having it delivered there.
> Thanks x


We got the LR for the same reason as you...we had a large dog in Prague and no way would we put him in a crate on a plane or hand him over to a transport company. Hence the LR.

Don't know if you are anywhere near Basingstoke but I really recommend that Company. They were so helpful and the LR which I think was two years old when we bought it gave us years of trouble-free motoring here.


----------



## Bevv74 (Jun 15, 2020)

mrypg9 said:


> Bevv74 said:
> 
> 
> > They need things like bank statements with a certain amount of cash each. I think it was 60k along with a health certificate. I think they need to make sure you won’t need to use their healthcare or need social support. We would use a spanish lawyer to do that for us. Going to look for a solicitor next time we are good to go straight away.
> ...


Yes we aren’t far away. That sounds like the best plan. I don’t think a stressed out Doberman would be welcome on board. Actually out of both our dogs she is more docile but highly strung 😂
I can imagine the looks as she is yapping all the way to the cabin. 😬


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bevv74 said:


> Yes we aren’t far away. That sounds like the best plan. I don’t think a stressed out Doberman would be welcome on board. Actually out of both our dogs she is more docile but highly strung 😂
> I can imagine the looks as she is yapping all the way to the cabin. 😬


I understand - we drove from Prague to Spain with our Rhodesian Ridgeback. The journey took three days and we planned it with military precision. We booked at small hotels with good restaurants so after a day's driving we could relax with a good dinner. We left Prague in late November in snow and freezing fog, drove through Germany, still snow, it warmed up in France, sunshine when we crossed into Spain, snow again when we went across to Granada then warmth and evening sunshine when we reached our destination.

I used to be President of a dog rescue and rehoming charity and as we sent many dogs by air to new homes in various European countries I know that for some dogs the experience of being put in a crate and spending hours in the noisy cargo hold of a plane can be distressing.

If you do get a car from the LHD place pm me and we'll check that you have all the documents needed. If the car is on Spanish plates you need a copy of the NIE of the previous owner plus their signed agreement to the sale. As well of course as your documents when you do the transfer of ownership in Spain.

By the way, Dobermann like Rhodesian Ridgeback are breeds considered dangerous in Spain and you need to jump through a number of hoops before you can legally 'own' them.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

We came here with a Weimaraner and had no problems at all. Never required to wear a muzzle. In fact the Spanish were constantly wanting to pat our dog.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I bought a Spanish plated LandRover from a UK left-hand drive specialist based in Basingstoke. The company delivered the vehicle to me in , for a very reasonable fee, where I was living at the time and helped me through the process of transferring ownership when I drove down to Spain with my dog. The transfer process here cost me under 200 euros as the previous owner hadn't deregistered the vehicle when she returned to the UK from Mallorca.
> Can't remember the Company name...Left Hand Drive Centre?? Based in Basingstoke and give excellent service. I kept the Discovery for ten trouble-free years and sold it here for a good price.
> 
> 
> Out of interest...what are the 'outside the EU criteria' you mention?


That's the one Mary, Left Hand Drive Place. I used them on your recommendation and got a great car, which I drove down and marticulated it over onto Spanish plates, costing around 1,500€ The owner remembered delivering your Disco and he asked after you both , which I passed onto you.
Are you still at the dog rescue, I've booked for September all being well.

Roy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Melosine said:


> We came here with a Weimaraner and had no problems at all. Never required to wear a muzzle. In fact the Spanish were constantly wanting to pat our dog.


Weimaraners are not on the official list of 'Dangerous Dogs' so you wouldn't have had problems.

But any dog weighing more than 25kilos regardless of breed is subject to certain regulations. Google for details.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Roy C said:


> That's the one Mary, Left Hand Drive Place. I used them on your recommendation and got a great car, which I drove down and marticulated it over onto Spanish plates, costing around 1,500€ The owner remembered delivering your Disco and he asked after you both , which I passed onto you.
> Are you still at the dog rescue, I've booked for September all being well.
> 
> Roy


I stepped down as President a couple of weeks ago, Roy. Wanted time for myself. But pm me when you get here and we'll meet up.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Melosine said:


> We came here with a Weimaraner and had no problems at all. Never required to wear a muzzle. In fact the Spanish were constantly wanting to pat our dog.


The list, as laid out in the Dangerous Dog Act for potentially dangerous dogs, is as follows:
• Pit Bull and Bull Breeds
• Canary Island Prey Dogs
• Caucasian Shepherd
• Doberman
• Corsican Can
• All Mastiffs
• Brazilian Fila
• Bordeaux
• Rottweiler
• German Shepherds
• All dogs over 20 kilos in weight
• Any Crossbreed of the above list

There are also certain characteristics all of whih our Ridgeback possessed and was therefore considered PPP...Perro Potentialmente Peligroso.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I stepped down as President a couple of weeks ago, Roy. Wanted time for myself. But pm me when you get here and we'll meet up.


Will do Mary , look forward to it.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Well in 2005, a Weimaraner, although not specifically named came under • All dogs over 20 kilos in weight* with strong muscular neck and jaws. So, fits your list as categorised under dangerous dogs. Not surprising because they were bred to catch and kill wild boar. 
Also, once here, had a rescue German Shepherd which is also classified as a dangerous breed. None of the vets in Murcia seemed bothered . For neither did we have to get special lIcence or a muzzle. However it is best one is aware of possible problems.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I've heard of thread drift but importing a car to dangerous dogs is a bit far.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

... as is bumping it just to comment on it over a month later


----------

